# VW Dasher 1980 Rear Window Seal - Does or Does not accept trim?



## forsythsb (May 18, 2014)

Hi: I found a rear window seal/gasket for my 1980 Dasher but it says "Does not accept trim". So does anyone know if this is the right type for Dasher?? Thx.


----------

